# How is everyone mounting their Acoustic Foam



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

How is everyone mounting their Acoustic Foam to the walls? Just curious to know if there are different ways to do some, some being better than others? 


- thumbtacks?
- Spray glue
- tape
- nails
- liquid nails
- gluing them to a fabric and just hanging the fabric? (although might be a fire hazard)


----------



## TurboFC3S (Oct 23, 2006)

If I have Green Glue I use that. If I'm out of Green Glue I use spray on glue, but that alone is never enough to keep it stuck ... so I'll also use some brad nails, drive them in half way and bend them over. That's assuming I'm putting the foam directly onto the walls, which I only do for builds that I don't much care.

If I do care about the results, the bottom layer is usually rock wool, like Owens Corning 703 covering all internal surfaces attached with Green Glue. Over that I'll use either 1lb fiberglass or Acousta-Stuff, with a few staples into the rock wool to keep it in place.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

spray adhesive - the stuff Rick sells at Raamaudio.com


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've got mine up in the new apartment with clear thumb tacks. One in each corner of the piece of foam. I'll get some pictures up tonight of what it looks like. I'm still running that HT sub I built out of the 13Ov2 (till I finish the new ones) and I haven't had any complaints from the neighbors....but then again I didn't REALLY crank it yet.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I would use something convient and not so hard to clean up.


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

I'd like to hear ideas for an apartment. I'm moving into a small 1 bedroom apartment but have a 15" Dayton Titanic with a 1000 watt rms amp and don't want to give it up.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've got pictures of what I did but I don't have the cord with me or I'd post them up. I'll get the cord tomorrow and try and get them up.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Got the transfer cord....pics as promised


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> How about making some wood frames to hold it? There seem to be a number of good arguments in support of having your absorbent material set off the wall a bit and the frame would be an easy solution allowing a less permanent installation and allowing some spacing from the wall.
> 
> What are the specs for the foam in question?


Sounds like an interesting idea. Do you think the benefit would be worth the effort over just using some thumb tacks to hold it up?

Foam info....http://www.thefoamfactory.com/acousticfoam/pyramidfoam.html


----------

